# Cartington Castle, Northumberland



## Marley85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hello guys, well its been quiet a day we drove around for 2 hours payed 1.14 a liter for petrol !!!! and we finally found the place it was definately worth the petrol costs! this was the only info I could find on the castle have a read and tell me what you think. 

A Complex building in ruins includes C14 tower, extended to included a great hall, and probably a tower-defended courtyard, by John Cartington in 1441/2 when he was granted a licence to crenellate his home. The original " Tower of Kartyngton" mentioned in the 1415 survey was owed by John Cartington and is presumably the tower at the NE corner of the court but there was another tower of uncertain date which once projected southwards from the SW corner of the court. In 1541 the castle was described as being " a good fortress of two towers and other strong stone houses of the inheritance of Sir Cuthbert Radcliffe and kept in good repair. In 1601 Sir Francis Radcliffe gave it to his son in law Roger Widdrington. Alterations made by Widdrington were noted by a visitor in 1617 noted that the buildings, orchard and garden covered three acres. Having passed through a number of ownerships the Castle was sold to Sir William Armstrong in 1883. The site was partly excavated in 1888-9. The remains of the castle are situated upon the end of a north- south ridge of pasture and arable land. the walls of the north east tower are fallen above first floor level except at the south west corner, while those of the north wing are likewise demolished to first floor level except over the buttress and along the south side, where they still stand to third floor level at the east end. 

Ok I thought I would start with this one as it it the floor plan of what the place used to look like and what diffrent revamps were done at diffrent times.



















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 29, 2009)

Some nice pics there. Where bouts is this in Northumberland? I've never heard of the place.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 29, 2009)

Its a very very small village only 2 houses and a farm called Cartington. Its on farm land the farmer was really nice guy though he just said hello and smiled. Beautiful place though mate really really nice stunning veiws. the tower is still there you can climb it still.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh, what a lovely castle. Can I be a bit girly and say it's cute? 
There's just something very charming about the remaining details...love the second pic of the archway and the other arches and doorways too.
Cheers, Marley.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Oh, what a lovely castle. Can I be a bit girly and say it's cute?
> There's just something very charming about the remaining details...love the second pic of the archway and the other arches and doorways too.
> Cheers, Marley.



 I never used those words but I said the same thing the place was very compact and small founderful place though was defantly worth the drive.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 30, 2009)

What other towns/Villages is it near?


----------



## Neosea (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice find mate, cool photos.





Vintage said:


> What other towns/Villages is it near?



Is it that hard to find? Really?


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooo nice one mate. 

Thats a nice little write up on the history and some cracking shots too. There are some very nice vaulted ceilings (barrel cellar??) and lovely shades of green too. The windows in the wall are great (cute?!). 

A very good site to report on and a job well done.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 30, 2009)

Neosea said:


> Nice find mate, cool photos.
> 
> 
> Is it that hard to find? Really?



 honestly mate it was a pig to find really hard I must have drove past it 3 times and it was sheer luck that we found it because I stopped to ask the locals for directions and it was behind the farm were i was speaking to the locals. Satnav would be a definet advntage at this one !  

You should google earth it mate I would get shot by the mods it I told you were it was. adds to the fun. 

Honestly Sausage mate you would love this place I bet ya, I was knee deep in sheep poo like but it was worth it you could get some cracking photos here like you said the colours are amazing!!!


----------

